
Robert Nozick: Why Do Intellectuals Oppose Capitalism? (1998) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
http://ksf.amu.edu.pl/wdioc.pdf
======
orionblastar
I can tell you that the wealthy exploit the intellectuals for IP and then file
for IP rights that their corporations own and control. Then after hiring the
intellectuals they fire them and hire younger ones for a lower pay.

The wealthy are not intellectuals themselves, but they have social and people
skills used to manipulate and motivate others to do the labor for them that
they profit on. They don't understand the science or technology like the
Intellectuals do, but they know enough to know when it works right.

The wealthy are the 1% of the population that owns 90% of the wealth.

You often find intellectuals struggling to make ends meet because they go from
one job to another and get tired of being exploited and try to form their own
companies to try and become wealthy themselves, but the big companies drive
them out of business.

When an intellectual sees the capitalist system exploit them, of course they
are going to speak out against capitalism.

Problem is we don't have a better economic system than capitalism yet.
Communism didn't work and drove the USSR out of business. Some people lean
towards anarchism or at least reducing the size of the government while others
want the government to regulate corporations more and tax them more which
grows the size of government.

On one hand we move towards communism and on the other we move towards
fascism. It depends on who is in the White House and Congress and what laws
they pass.

But to be honest corporations hire lobbyists to give money to politicians to
vote on laws in favor of the corporations. The federal government would rather
go after file sharers than big corporations that lie, cheat, and steal to get
money out of consumers and to the point that the federal government bails out
big banks and corporations when they fail instead of making a basic income to
help out the poor. So you got Cable, Internet, Satellite, Mobile and other
companies who raise rates and throttle bandwidth and do other things that
should be against the law and basically in some areas have a virtual monopoly.

There are inherit flaws in capitalism that punish the poor and homeless, that
ruin the careers of those over 40 because corporations only want younger
people, that causes the cost of higher education to keep increasing driving
people into big student debt with no jobs waiting for them after they
graduate.

Yeah there is a big need for reforming our capitalist system and implementing
social programs to take care of the poor and homeless and the old and disabled
and other people who suffer under it. Intellectuals see that need for social
programs for what they claim are the victims of the wealthy.

You got people on the left and right that reach the same conclusions, like
basic income and free college or low cost college programs. So that people can
live on basic income and go to an affordable college to get a better job later
on. They see this in Europe and wonder why the USA isn't doing it yet.

~~~
qubex
“Communism didn't work and drove the USSR out of business” is an
extraordinarily ironic turn of phrase, if you think about it.

